# Anyone with first-hand experience on Sony NEX-3N



## Compaq (Mar 21, 2013)

My girlfriend really wants to upgrade from iPhone and compact cameras. The NEX-3N is really new, and I can't find any in-depth reviews on it. Does anyone here have experience with the AF capabilities? Ease of using (changing exposure settings, for example).

Thanks in advance


----------

